# The vet says we may lose Lucky Bear



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Lucky Bear has been a bit subdued all week. But he was eating fine and still 'himself' if that makes sense.

Then this morning, he just didn't want to get up, not even for food. So we knew something was wrong.

My brother got an emergency vet appointment this afternoon and has just returned in tears. Apparently the vet doesn't think Lucky Bear will make it through the night and offered to have him PTS then and there - my brother got a terrible shock and was horrified at the suggestion and so has brought Lucky home to be with us. The vet said he thinks Lucky has a tumour - but he had a whole battery of blood tests about six weeks ago and they were all 'normal'???

The vet gave Lucky Bear a morphine shot, so whatever happens, he won't be in pain. My ex sis in law (Lucky was originally her family's dog) has just arrived so I have spent some time with our Bear and am now with the other three dogs, in another room.

Feeling weird and numb.


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

Oh no  Poor sweetheart 

Will he eat anything at all?
Tiny bits of freshly cooked chicken? Is he drinking?

I really hope the vet is wrong.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh no poor boy  I really don't know what to say.
Sending hugs xx


----------



## agrumpycow (Dec 14, 2010)

Thinking of you


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

Oh bless him...Sending you all some hugs..


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

So sorry, poor lad.

xxxxx


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

oh no. i'm so so sorry 

sending lucky bear a huge cuddle from me.
don't really know what to say, sorry.
thinking of you. take care. xx


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

How awful. I'm so sorry. Thoughts are with you .


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

What a horrible shock. Hoping that the vet has made a mistake, OBAYL.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

oh no, I am so sorry to hear this ((((hugs))))

Please give the big lad a huge cuddle from me when you can xx


----------



## loopylori (Feb 10, 2014)

how awful for you all. Sending virtual hugs.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

I don't know what to say! What a shock for you. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh no - what an awful shock. All fingers and paws crossed here for Lucky Bear - sending virtual hugs to you both (((((hugs)))))


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Oh sweetheart, I'm sending all my love to you, your brother and lovely Lucky Bear - what a tremendous shock for you all. Big hugs and we're all here rooting for him. I hope the vet is wrong xx


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

The lads and myself have everything crossed. Good luck.


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Hugs to you all... xxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

OBAYL I am so sorry, thoughts are with you and your Brother and all the family. xx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry, I have everything crossed for Lucky Bear x


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

So sorry, every thing is crossed for you


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Could you get a white cell count done? Or a scan?


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm sorry  
Thinking of you all xxxx


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Thank you so much, all of you.


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Love from us 3 xxx


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

So sorry to read this . Thinking of you all and hoping for the very best outcome. (((Hugs)))


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

My brother says the vet was extremely lacking in any empathy. I realise they encounter elderly and ill dogs on a regular basis, but a bit of kindness would have gone a long way......

We're probably being naive, but we think there is a slight chance that Lucky Bear will pull through - we have never wanted a vet to be wrong so badly!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Thinking of you all x
Hope the vet is wrong and that Lucky Bear is having an off day. Elderly dogs can vary so much from day to day, our elderly dog Taz is like that at the moment, we have to hand feed him some days and he hardly moves, next day is is wanting to play and running about.
Sending a hug to you and your brother, he must have been so shocked when the vet suggested Lucky be put to sleep.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Oh OBAYL I'm so sorry Lucky Bear's not well 

Give him cuddles from me and I'll have all my fingers and toes crossed that he's just having an 'off day' and he's OK in the morning.

Thoughts are with you and your family xxx


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Thinking of you all.... x


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

big hugs. so sorry


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

thinking of you all,got everything crossed for him.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

:nonod: So sorry for you. Hope the vet didn't get it all right.

And yes, of course you could expect a little empathy. It may be all in a days work for them but our pets are our family.

J


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Oh no 

I'm so sorry to hear this.

Big hugs to you all and sweet, Lucky Bear xxx

Thinking of you all xxx


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

So sorry to hear that you all are having to go through this. Healing wishes for Lucky Bear and big hugs for the rest of you (((xxx)))


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2014)

Thinking of you and fingers crossed it doesn't play out the way the vet said.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thinking of you and sending a big hugs to you All


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

So sorry to hear this  I hope the Vet is wrong x My thoughts are with you and your brother, I'm glad he has you there to support himx


----------



## Flatcoat owner (Sep 4, 2011)

Thinking of you, and hoping for the best x


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hugs to you all, hope vet is wrong xx


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

Thoughts with you


----------



## PBR1 (Dec 16, 2013)

Really sorry to hear this and i hope he is ok and that there is something they can do for him 







F


----------



## cheekymonkey68 (Nov 18, 2012)

So sorry to hear that, I hope lucky bear pulls through... big hugs to you x x x


----------



## archiesmum (Aug 28, 2010)

Thinking of you all and praying the vet is wrong.

Hugs Val xx


----------



## Jet90 (Dec 5, 2011)

So sorry. 

Have no words, but my thoughts are with you.
I too am hoping beyond hope that vet is mistaken. 
Please take gentle care. Xx


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

So sorry to hear about Lucky Bear being poorly. Will keep everything crossed that he picks up over night and proves the vet wrong.


----------



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

Hey, how's he doing this morning?


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

I hope you all had a settled night and he"s doing ok.thoughts are with you


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hope Lucky is ok this morning?


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi, how's things this morning?
You were my first thought when I woke up.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

How he has improved this morning x


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Hope Lucky Bear feels better this morning and he proves the vet wrong
Vets should have more empathy too even though they see old dogs on a daily basis how cruel to just says PTS like that I am hoping for the best today


----------



## Symone (Dec 3, 2012)

So sorry to hear about this, I hope that the vet is wrong.
How is Lucky Bear today? I'll keep my fingers crossed xx


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Hope the bear is comfortable x


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I am thinking of you and Lucky Bear. I sincerely hope he has turned a corner.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

How is he this morning?


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hope all is well and vets was wrong


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I hope he made it through, thinking of you xx


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Any news? Hope it works out well for you.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Only just seen this - so sorry Lucky Bear isn't feeling well 

Hope he had a good night and is showing some improvement this morning. 

Fingers crossed it is nothing serious.

Take care x


----------



## cheekymonkey68 (Nov 18, 2012)

thinking of you, hope lucky bear has pulled through.... x x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> My brother says the vet was extremely lacking in any empathy. I realise they encounter elderly and ill dogs on a regular basis, but a bit of kindness would have gone a long way......
> 
> We're probably being naive, but we think there is a slight chance that Lucky Bear will pull through - we have never wanted a vet to be wrong so badly!


Im so sorry for your brother, in a situation like this, that is never easy and always a bigger worry still with an oldie, calmness support and kindness from the vet plays such a big part and is so important and can and does make a big difference.The fact they may encounter very elderly and ill dogs on a regular basis is no excuse.

I too hope that the vet may be wrong, and Lucky bear will have some time with you yet still.


----------



## Donut76 (May 15, 2013)

Hope all is well today


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Hoping for some good news today


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Thinking of yous xxxx


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

So sorry to read about Lucky Bear....I hope he is out of danger this morning and that the vet has got it totally wrong.

Hugs to you and your Brother and a big fat cuddle Lucky Bear too. xx


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Hoping for some good news about your boy today x


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

You're all so kind!


Well, our bear is still with us!

He seemed in a bit of discomfort last night but when we managed to move him, he was OK and slept through the night. The morphine jab has worn off and he is now awake some of the time. He won't eat or drink BUT a very kind Lab breeder on another site messaged me to advise getting a syringe and getting some liquids into him that way - so we did that and we're desperately trying to keep him hydrated.

He won't touch food at all but he has wagged his tail a few times!

We spoke to another vet at the surgery and she says they will run blood tests on Monday.

Meanwhile my brother is very aggravated at the way the vet behaved yesterday - apparently he told my brother that he should be leaving Lucky Bear there so he could be PTS. 

I'm less than happy too and I know which vet it was, it's the one I try and avoid as he has about as much compassion as a lettuce leaf.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> You're all so kind!
> 
> Well, our bear is still with us!
> 
> ...


Glad to hear Lucky Bear has had a reasonably comfortable night. I hope he continues to rally. xxxx


----------



## wileys mum (Oct 27, 2013)

poor boy hope he gets better


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> You're all so kind!
> 
> Well, our bear is still with us!
> 
> ...


He will need water by syringe every hour at least. He may take pieces of chicken from you.

I kept our Lieba going for a little while like that. His condition was different to Lucky Bears. I have to admit I syringe water in him 24/7 I hardly slept during that time.

I hope Lucky Bear perks up a little and you have a little more time with him. I agree with you, I wouldn't throw the towel in until all avenues have been explored, because you just never know.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> You're all so kind!
> 
> Well, our bear is still with us!
> 
> ...


I'm so glad he's perked up, even if it is just a little.

You could dissolve some sugar or honey in some water and get that down him too, to try and get a bit of energy back in him.

I can't believe the way the vet behaved yesterday, regardless of what he thought you have to be sensitive when peoples' family members are ill, very disappointing and saddening. Hopefully he'll continue to improve and the vets will be able to get to the problem when you see them, and make sure you don't get the same vet as yesterday!!

Give him lots of cuddles from us lot on PF  xxx


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Is there any way you can get him to the vets for blood tests today? 

Monday could be a long way off esp if his morphine has worn off and he isn't drinking independently 

I'm so sorry your going through this emotional roller coaster


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Come on lucky bear!! you can do it!!... x


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Sorry to hear Lucky's not doing well  I'd be back at the vets today if he's still not comfortable though, Monday is a long way away if he's in pain.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

I wonder if your vet has any of this its liquid food for sick dogs that wont eat or drink I think you can use a syringe for this too
Liquivite Dog Food 400g - Vetmedsdirect.co.uk


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Oh lots of hugs Lucky Bear. Is there another vet who might make a home visit to help you all? It is a long time until Monday as Millie Poochie said although I am so pleased he's got a waggy tail. xx


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Milliepoochie said:


> Is there any way you can get him to the vets for blood tests today?
> 
> Monday could be a long way off esp if his morphine has worn off and he isn't drinking independently
> 
> I'm so sorry your going through this emotional roller coaster


We asked the vet to do the tests today - she said even if she did the results wouldn't be through until Monday. She says if we do the tests Monday morning, we will have them very quickly that same day. So as we don't want to move him just now we are waiting until Monday.

He really doesn't seem to be in pain and is far more alert this afternoon - I'm scared to be hopeful but he's not getting any worse, that's for sure...


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Another good trick for getting fluids in is to dilute - preferably Lactofree - milk with water

You really want it very dilute so it's coloured but very watery 

Many of them will drink this when they won't touch water when they're ill as it has a little flavour in it - a little honey added if he'll take it will add a little sugar to hopefully keep his energy levels up a bit 



Big cuddles to the old soldier - hope he feels better soon xx


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

Glad to hear Lucky Bear is a little more alert.Roll on Monday so gets those tests done quickly.


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> Another good trick for getting fluids in is to dilute - preferably Lactofree - milk with water
> 
> You really want it very dilute so it's coloured but very watery
> 
> ...


Or a teaspoon of ice cream stirred into a bowl of cold water x


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Some delicious recipes being suggested to keep the fluid up .....

Lots of cuddles for Lucky Bear.

We had a great vet when our last one was struggling. But we have also had one or two lettuce leafs 

Still, Lucky Bear has got you and that is all that matters.

J


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear this  Do keep in mind ''it's better a week too soon than a day too late''. A Lab who won't entertain the idea of food... well... I don't know. I'm just thinking of you all.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Still thinking of you and Lucky Bear and hoping Monday brings better news


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> We asked the vet to do the tests today - she said even if she did the results wouldn't be through until Monday. She says if we do the tests Monday morning, we will have them very quickly that same day. So as we don't want to move him just now we are waiting until Monday.
> 
> He really doesn't seem to be in pain and is far more alert this afternoon - I'm scared to be hopeful but he's not getting any worse, that's for sure...


Its just a horrible situation all round.

Is it a special test which needs to be sent away or a standard type of test which some vets can do in house?

Just because when Millie last had her bloods checked for sign of infection (I genuinely couldnt say right now what they checked) but it was done in house at 10pm and results within an hour by phone.

Might be worth ringing some larger practices to find out if they can get them sorted in house for you sooner.

Sorry not sure what else to suggest -  Just its on my mind if the vet gave a morphine shot and expected Lucky to not last the night he must of believed that 1) Lucky was in pain and 2) it was enough medication.

They are annoyingly good at hiding pain  - If in doubt might be worth seeing if the vet could come out to administer more morphine so you dont need to move / stress out Lucky.

My thoughts are with you and your brother and lucky bear.  x x


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Milliepoochie said:


> Its just a horrible situation all round.
> 
> Is it a special test which needs to be sent away or a standard type of test which some vets can do in house?
> 
> ...


Thanks MILLIEPOOCHIE 

All our local vets say that the results wouldn't be through until Monday even if they'd done them this morning, fortunately we do have some morphine here in case Lucky Bear shows signs of pain.

We won't let him carry on like this, we just feel that we must have the bloods done in case there is an infection or something causing this, that can be treated.

I have told my brother to brace himself, but we're finding it so hard....

Thanks so much everyone x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Glad Lucky Bear seems a little bit more relaxed although when they wont eat and drink it is a big worry. Im lucky in that my own vets can and will run most of the standard blood tests in house, Ive even had blood taken and sat and waited for the results in a couple of situations, and blood taken and run OOH, although more specialist ones still have to go off to an outside Lab. My normal surgery though is a Veterinary hospital and not just a branch surgery, maybe that the case?

Hope Lucky bear does pull round for you. Thinking of lucky bear and all the family.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> Thanks MILLIEPOOCHIE
> 
> All our local vets say that the results wouldn't be through until Monday even if they'd done them this morning, fortunately we do have some morphine here in case Lucky Bear shows signs of pain.
> 
> ...


It actually wouldn't have hurt if the vet had given him a broad spectrum antibiotic shot just in case, they tend to work quicker if there is infection and you then start oral the next day.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

It seems very, very unusual that a vets couldn't, or wouldn't, run a basic screening panel, test in-house and get results back to you within an hour or two. It's a very basic thing. I wonder if they're thinking it may not be in Lucky's best interests...? Still thinking of you all. xx


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

I hope you enjoy the weekend together and fingers crossed for the tests on Monday.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

SixStar said:


> It seems very, very unusual that a vets couldn't, or wouldn't, run a basic screening panel, test in-house and get results back to you within an hour or two. It's a very basic thing. I wonder if they're thinking it may not be in Lucky's best interests...? Still thinking of you all. xx


Depends on the equipment.

We have in-house biochem but don't have a haematology analyser in-house. They have to be sent away to the external lab, which gives same day results, but only on weekdays.

So we can and do check kidneys, liver, electrolytes, glucose etc in-house, and can check a PCV (for anaemia), but any white cell counts etc for infection would have to wait.

If infection is a genuine concern, OBAYL, might be worth seeing the vet sooner and asking for antibiotics to be started regardless. Won't do any harm.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Thank you all.

In the middle of the night, I heard my brother give an excited yell - he'd actually gone to get a drink and returned to find Lucky Bear standing up!

We are flabbergasted.

He is now eating and drinking and he even walked out into the garden this morning, relieved himself, and then came back with a bit of help from my brother.

We're somewhat bemused but of course relieved beyond belief. However his back legs are extremely weak so we know we're not necessarily out of the woods yet....

Great idea about the anti biotics - wish I'd thought of it, thank you! 

To be blunt: this vet wrote our bear off. He pressured my brother to leave Lucky there and let the vet have him PTS.

He didn't even suggest waiting for the blood test results before making this call.

We are less than impressed.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Heyy ..well done Lucky bear :thumbsup:

You may not be out of the woods but at least there is a little sunshine through the trees 

Hope Lucky Bear has a chilled out Sunday.

J


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

hows lucky bear today,all good I hope,give him a huge cuddle from me.


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

Good news about Lucky Bear


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Good news come on Lucky Bear you can do it


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

:crying::001_tt1: Awesome, come on Lucky xx


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

I hope this is the first step on the road to recovery! Fingers crossed he gets stronger today. 

Can't believe your vet, I'm afraid. It surely must be worth trying anything at this stage. 

When my old a Cocker was taken ill in the night we took him to the emergency vets. The vet was going to pump him full of anti biotics, anti inflamatories and something else I can't remember. But we decided to go for PTS as his back legs were all but useless by then, and although it was a hard decision, as there was only a small chance that the treatment would work (and then only give him a couple of months at most) we felt it was the right thing to do. 

For your vet not to want to try anything is shocking!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> Thanks MILLIEPOOCHIE
> 
> All our local vets say that the results wouldn't be through until Monday even if they'd done them this morning, fortunately we do have some morphine here in case Lucky Bear shows signs of pain.
> 
> ...


Sorry my last two posts sounded like a broken record 

Relieved to hear your vet provided more morphine for Lucky.

Hope he continues to do ok today - Thinking of you x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> Thank you all.
> 
> In the middle of the night, I heard my brother give an excited yell - he'd actually gone to get a drink and returned to find Lucky Bear standing up!
> 
> ...


Im assuming he didn't take his temperature then either? If he had and there was a temperature it would have also told him that there was likely some form of infection, which although could be viral could also be bacterial, its happened with mine In the past, they have been listless and running a temp, been given an antibiotic shot, taken back the next day to check and the temps come down, likely signalling it was bacterial rather then viral, so a course of antibiotics has been given to make sure and they have been fine.

It may not be an infection in LBs case but it could be possible, it can knock dogs off their feet and oldies especially.

My old Bella did have spondylosis of the spine which I mentioned before though too when LB started having rear leg problems and getting up problems before, hers was controlled as I mentioned with rimadyl, (there wasn't the choice back then there is now). What used to happen occasionally though was that she had inflammatory flare ups for maybe a day or two at a time, she was on a low maintenance dose for the spondylosis so when it flared up we had somewhere to go to increase the dose which seemed to help through an inflammatory stage. Im not suggesting you just up Lucky bear dose, because if he is on the maximum dose for his weight and size already its dangerous and would really do damage, but it may be worth speaking to the vet again about pain control and relief, because if it were a similar problem then you may be able to control things better.

I hope LB continues to be better OBAYL.


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Glad to hear lucky bear has improved slightly. 
Let's hope he continues to improve. 
C'mon gorgeous lucky bear. :001_tt1:
You are all in my thoughts. X


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Im assuming he didn't take his temperature then either? If he had and there was a temperature it would have also told him that there was likely some form of infection, which although could be viral could also be bacterial, its happened with mine In the past, they have been listless and running a temp, been given an antibiotic shot, taken back the next day to check and the temps come down, likely signalling it was bacterial rather then viral, so a course of antibiotics has been given to make sure and they have been fine.
> 
> It may not be an infection in LBs case but it could be possible, it can knock dogs off their feet and oldies especially.
> 
> ...


Thanks SDH - no, the vet didn't take LB's temperature 

I'm going to show your kind and helpful post to my brother and we are going to see a different vet and speak to them on Monday.

Many thanks again xx


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

So glad to hear Lucky has bounced back a little.

Infection can have a devastating effect on the body - a friend's elderly mother was rushed to hospital on her last legs and it turned out she had a bladder infection and, once treated, was fine.

Let's hope Lucky can be set right


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> Thanks SDH - no, the vet didn't take LB's temperature
> 
> I'm going to show your kind and helpful post to my brother and we are going to see a different vet and speak to them on Monday.
> 
> Many thanks again xx


OBAYL, we all have to face in the end that there will come a point when there is nothing more we can do, like I had too last week. Daisy had lost a tremendous lot of weight,, in spite of being lively and eating and enjoying life or up until then, she did too have many other problems although again they had been managed and controlled for a long time. Then with what happened to her on that day, and the distress she was in I knew it was too much and she wasn't going to get better this time.

However there is a difference between knowing when you are doing the right thing because it is truly time and there is nothing you can do and they wont get better, and checking first to make sure there isn't something going on that could explain it and it might be something that can be helped. Lucky Bear has obviously got problems that you know about already, but without some simple checks like checking his temperature that may have shown something or may have not then how can you tell. None of mine have suffered or lingered although it kills me having to make the decision every time and it never hurts any less. I do it knowing though that Im beat and cant do anymore at least. Even then I still hav e wobbles and beat myself up with the what ifs like most people do even though Ive been sure Ive made the right decision. That though I think is just part of the grieving process.

I do hope that this time at least there is a simple explanation that can be treated and that LB can still have some time to go yet. The fact he is up, eating and drinking and more himself today at the very least is a good sign.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Oh I'm so glad Lucky Bear's feeling better today OBAYL 

Sounds like the vet didn't really want to help him so was unlikely to offer anything other than pts or painkillers. Doubt ABs or a temperature would even have crossed his lettucey mind 

Hopefully you can get some answers tomorrow which will be easily sorted. As others have said oldies can be hit really hard by bugs and so it may just be something simple that you can then all breathe a big sigh of relief about. 

Fingers crossed he continues to improve and the vets don't find any nasties xxx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

So pleased to hear Lucky Bear is doing a little better, I have everything crossed it all goes well for him tomorrow x


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Sled dog hotel said:


> OBAYL, we all have to face in the end that there will come a point when there is nothing more we can do, like I had too last week. Daisy had lost a tremendous lot of weight,, in spite of being lively and eating and enjoying life or up until then, she did too have many other problems although again they had been managed and controlled for a long time. Then with what happened to her on that day, and the distress she was in I knew it was too much and she wasn't going to get better this time.
> 
> However there is a difference between knowing when you are doing the right thing because it is truly time and there is nothing you can do and they wont get better, and checking first to make sure there isn't something going on that could explain it and it might be something that can be helped. Lucky Bear has obviously got problems that you know about already, but without some simple checks like checking his temperature that may have shown something or may have not then how can you tell. None of mine have suffered or lingered although it kills me having to make the decision every time and it never hurts any less. I do it knowing though that Im beat and cant do anymore at least. Even then I still hav e wobbles and beat myself up with the what ifs like most people do even though Ive been sure Ive made the right decision. That though I think is just part of the grieving process.
> 
> I do hope that this time at least there is a simple explanation that can be treated and that LB can still have some time to go yet. The fact he is up, eating and drinking and more himself today at the very least is a good sign.


Thank you, I understand what you're saying - and I appreciate your posting on this thread as I know this is a really sad time for you x.

I've tried to gently remind my brother that it has to be about quality of life, we will of course get the blood tests done tomorrow morning and take it from there.

Thank you so much again to you all for posting x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> Thank you, I understand what you're saying - and I appreciate your posting on this thread as I know this is a really sad time for you x.
> 
> I've tried to gently remind my brother that it has to be about quality of life, we will of course get the blood tests done tomorrow morning and take it from there.
> 
> Thank you so much again to you all for posting x


Im so glad that he does seem much more himself today, its a shame he wasn't checked out more thoroughly the other day, it may have saved you a lot of worry. Hoping that the tests tomorrow find that he is OK and you will have a lot longer to go yet. x


----------



## SarahJen (May 12, 2014)

Brilliant news that your boy is feeling better today, really hoping the tests come back OK, or whatever it is is treatable.

I know you say you you have prepared yourself, so at the very worst case, at least you know he has had a few happy times this weekend.

Still hope your boy can be treated though xx


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Thinking of you all this morning and hoping you get some idea of what is going on with lucky bear.  xx


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Thinking of you today and hope there is some good news for Lucky Bear


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Hope all goes well today for Lucky Bear, thinking of you.


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

Thinking of you today and hoping the tests results will be good...


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thinking of you today, fingers and paws crossed that all goes well at the vets.


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

Thinking of you and best wishes being sent for good news today x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Thinking of you today. Hope LBs had a good night and you find out more today and its good news x


----------



## koolchick (Apr 5, 2011)

Hope everything goes well today if it was me who's dog a vet had said should be PTS I would want to take the dog to see that vet again once 100% to show them they got it wrong.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hope it goes well today


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Just seen this.

Fingers crossed for today and LB just had an infection that knocked him back.

Best wishes to you all, hopefully LB still has some good quality time with you all still.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Thinking of you today.....hoping for good news x


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

koolchick said:


> Hope everything goes well today if it was me who's dog a vet had said should be PTS I would want to take the dog to see that vet again once 100% to show them they got it wrong.


My brother intends to 

I may have to go with purely to stop him throttling the vet in question....!


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Right, blood tests now being done tomorrow as they were mad busy today  We will get the results within half an hour of the tests being done apparently.

But my brother went to the vet just to pick up some more of LB's usual pain meds, and the receptionist told him the vet would like to speak to him, can he come back a bit later.... As we only live one road away, it's no hassle but am wondering if I should go with in case the menfolk can't keep it pleasant....



........Oh who am I kidding! If I went with I'd probably be the one to lose my cool, so I'll stay at home with the dogs!


Thanks so much for all your good wishes, you're all so lovely and kind, I will update as soon as we get the results xx


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> Right, blood tests now being done tomorrow *as they were mad busy today * We will get the results within half an hour of the tests being done apparently.
> 
> But my brother went to the vet just to pick up some more of LB's usual pain meds, and the receptionist told him the vet would like to speak to him, can he come back a bit later.... As we only live one road away, it's no hassle but am wondering if I should go with in case the menfolk can't keep it pleasant....
> 
> ...


OH OBAYL thats absolutey appalling of your vets and in all honesty if it were me id be demonstrating that to them with my purse and feet 

If they have time to speak to your brother than surely they have time to see Lucky

Hope you get everyhing sorted today - The fact its a 30min turnaround on results makes me think its quite a simple / everyday test.

All extra stress which you dont need right now


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi, have been thinking of you most of the day, hope everything was OK ???


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Big hugs... x !


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> Right, blood tests now being done tomorrow as they were mad busy today  We will get the results within half an hour of the tests being done apparently.
> 
> But my brother went to the vet just to pick up some more of LB's usual pain meds, and the receptionist told him the vet would like to speak to him, can he come back a bit later.... As we only live one road away, it's no hassle but am wondering if I should go with in case the menfolk can't keep it pleasant....
> 
> ...


That's appalling mines a busy surgery, it doesn't take that long to get a blood sample, mine are taken out, blood taken and back into the consulting room in a couple of minutes the vets do it themselves, Well the ones I see do anyway.
If its back in 30 minutes then it sounds like the have the equipment after all.
Ive sat and waited before now for them and that's taken about 20/30 minutes.
If your brother did kick of cant say as I blame him, what with the w/end and now today. Think I might be looking for a new vets if it was me.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2014)

Best wishes for Lucky Bear and I hope you get things sorted with that vet, doesnt sound very good, yikes!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Not ideal. I wouldn't be happy at having to wait another day for the tests. I agree with others who have said it wouldn't take long.

Be interesting to hear what they want to speak to your brother about.

Anyhoo, hope Lucky is doing OK in himself while all this is going on


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm sorry, but as it was an emergency over the weekend, with the promise of blood tests on Monday, then I'd be kicking off about it. Especially as they knew you were coming, and that it was only going to be 30 mins for the results, I'm sure they could have fitted you in.

I wonder what the Vet wants to talk to you about...an apology maybe?? 

I hope this all gets sorted asap, I'd be threatening to take my business elsewhere I think!


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

Blood tests are easy...my cat has them every three months and obviously Brock's had a few over the weekend there.

They take blood which takes about a minute and the vet nurse runs it through the machine, they can get early results in about ten minutes and a full set after about half an hour.

There's really no reason for not doing them unless they had a huge emergency requiring all hands on deck at that exact moment.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm sorry but there is no way no earth I'd be waiting yet more time for these tests to be done. If the vet I was using refused to do them because they're "too busy" I'd be straight off to another vets for a second opinion. That's just no excuse at all imo, not when he was considered so sick at weekend. It took them a couple of minutes to draw blood for tests on Rupert, results were back in less than an hour. Even if they were busy surely someone could have taken the blood then and them have gotten back to you with results when the rush was over??

Really hope Lucky is okay.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I am so sorry you're having to wait even longer. Given what the vet said on Friday and now the delay how unhelpful can they get? That's awful. Big hugs to you all and I hope he's comfortable, poor lad. 

Good luck to your brother too.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Lets hope there is some positive news soon.


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

I hope things work out for you.......I'd be looking for another vet...


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

More waiting.  poor lucky and you and your brother. 
I'm afraid I agree with trying another vets. The service you've had is just not good enough. 

Hoping for some positive news and that lucky bear is ok. 
Been thinking of you all day. X


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Everything crossed here, hope no news is good news xx my thoughts are with you x


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> *Right, blood tests now being done tomorrow as they were mad busy today*  We will get the results within half an hour of the tests being done apparently.
> 
> But my brother went to the vet just to pick up some more of LB's usual pain meds, and the receptionist told him the vet would like to speak to him, can he come back a bit later.... As we only live one road away, it's no hassle but am wondering if I should go with in case the menfolk can't keep it pleasant....
> 
> ...


OBAYL

I'm so sorry about the vet and practice's behaviour. Absolutely appalling!
Definitely file a complaint and vote with your feet. Go to someone who is more conscientious, thoughtful and professional.

If I have understood the context correctly, in the boldened bit, I think your vets have failed in their duty of care to Lucky; I don't think it would reflect well on the practice at all, if the incident were to be reported to the appropriate body.


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

How are things today? 
You're all in my thoughts. X


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Been thinking about Lucky Bear most of the night did your brother go back to talk to the vet Hoping for some good news soon though


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Good luck today and I hope the chat last night went better than Friday?

I was thinking about you and I'd be telling the vet that you've had more insight from an online forum than him and I think that's both heartwarming but conversely wrong, OBAYL. Your vet should be a trusted person. It's awful you've all had to go through that too. Take care x


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Thanks so much guys. 

My brother went back to the vet, all the vet did was reiterate that he still thinks he is right and that - here's the kicker - based on how Lucky appeared last week, he *thinks* Lucky has a tumour.....somewhere.......

My brother calmly asked him what Lucky Bear's temperature was when this guy saw him last week. And of course the guy had to then acknowledge he doesn't know 'cause he didn't take it  (thanks SLED DOG HOTEL for pointing this out)

Because the surgery was mad busy, my brother felt he didn't want to have a showdown while there were unwell dogs waiting to be seen - all I can say is he's nicer than I am :mad5:

We have put everything down in writing and will be filing an official complaint. 

However my brother wants to get the blood tests done before submitting the complaint.

There is another vet at this surgery who is seriously lovely and she's the one we usually see, so we're having the blood tests done here and also because they are literally two minutes away. My brother's choice as Lucky Bear is his dog. 

Me? I'd have throttled the vet by now!

As it happens, virtually everyone at our usual two parks goes to this vet. And they are of course all being lovely and asking how Lucky Bear is. And I am telling them about what the vet said and what he wanted to do based on a cursory examination.....

Blood tests this morning...... praying the vet is wrong.


Thanks so much all of you - you are all SO kind xxx


----------



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

How's Lucky Bear doing today? Congrats on not throttling the vet, btw 

Call me a cynic, but based on Lucky's age your vet's guess that he may have a tumor somewhere has some pretty good odds behind it. However, that doesn't necessarily mean that a tumor is causing his symptoms, it may just be completely incidental. But what it does mean is that your vet is able to go "Ah ha, I was right" if anything tumor-like does show up, even though it might not be the cause of his symptoms. 

At least, that's just how I would interpret it


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for the update. :thumbup1:

thank goodness you'll be seeing your usual vet. what a relief for you. lets hope the blood tests give you an idea of what is going on.

Praying too that the first vet is wrong.

how is lucky bear in himself now?


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

So the idiot vet says I think he has a tumour what is he psychic or something He has no right to tell you that if he has not done any tests hope you get some satisfaction from the other vet this morning my thoughts are with you


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

thinking of you - hoping the blood tests get done, and that the results are positive.


----------



## Jet90 (Dec 5, 2011)

Awaiting an update and keeping everything firmly crossed for good news. Xxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Hope LB had a comfortable night, and that now you have finally got the bloods done if anything shows up its something just minor.

On the subject of tumours, my Laska had a liver mass. Hers was found when I took her in for her routine, thyroid test and examination for monitoring her thyroid levels. At around 14 at the time she had slowed down on her walks a bit which I put down to be expected a bit at 14 and it was summer these are never so lively when its hotter anyway. There was nothing that could be done,
and the vet said you cant give a time frame as it can vary so much, she still had a good quality of life wasn't showing any pain and in fact had he not felt it when he examined her you wouldn't even know she had something so serious at that stage. Laska had several more months, before one day very suddenly she became ill. Knowing about the tumour and that it had finally got the better of her, that was the day we made the decision, she didn't suffer, she didn't linger, but what she did have was her life while she had a good quality of life and was pain free and enjoying her life.

Daisy was the same its highly possible that she had a tumour somewhere going by her dramatic weight loss over the previous couple of months, the only way to find out would have been an MRI or xrays, something we weren't going to put her through at 16. If she did then she certainly wasn't showing it and had a good quality of life enjoying her walks,eating and drinking and active right up until the day she developed a serious problem and became stressed as you know then again she didn't suffer I made the decision then.

I believe OBAYL that everything has to come down to one thing quality of life and pain free and that should be the one main thing above all else. So to just assume that it could be tumour without doing any even basic checks that may have found the immediate cause like an infection, then in my opinion its very wrong to just immediately say euthanize.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Keeping everything crossed for the blood test results. Some vets sadly are not so hot on their communication skills or dealing with owners appropriately when they either don't know for sure what the problem is or have been mistaken.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

heres hoping the blood test give you better information as to what is going on.

Hugs to you all


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Really hoping the blood tests reveal nothing sinister. Everything crossed for good news x


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Fingers crossed for good results with the blood tests, sending big hugs to Lucky Bear x


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Fingers crossed for today's results x

Also I'd definitely be writing a complaint, whatever the blood tests show. Telling someone that their dog should be pts without any real examination is just not on.


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Thinking of you,Your Brother and Lucky Bear today.

Hope his blood tests come back with positive findings,have everything crossed for you all. xx


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Hope it'll be good news.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Fingers and paws crossed


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

UPDATE:


Well, all the bloods came back OK - there is just one query, on the kidney test. The vet - different person - doesn't sound worried but apparently is phoning my brother tomorrow....I am going to try and speak to her myself also as I really want to hear what she says firsthand.

The original vet was convinced Lucky Bear had a tumour 'somewhere'.

Let's pray it's not on the kidneys 


THANK YOU so much again all of you, it's a real comfort knowing that you all understand how worried we are, and that you've been expressing such kind thoughts x


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Everything crossed for you, your family and Lucky Bear xx.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

fingers crossed the vet will be able to treat what ever is wrong with Lucky Bear


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Fingers and paws crossed here.. x


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

All paws crossed for Lucky Bear (and hugs to Dexter and Pearl too). What a day - how on earth can they get it so wrong.


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

Hoping everything turns out ok for Lucky Bear..


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Fingers and paws crossed here for a good outcome.


----------



## blitzens mum (Jul 15, 2012)

everything here crossed to x


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Keeping everything crossed for Lucky Bear.

I'm honestly not saying this to deliberately put a downer on things, but normal bloods (while they obviously rule out lots of other nasties) don't necessarily rule out a tumour somewhere. Not all tumours will show up anything on a blood screen. 

I'm so very sorry. 

I hope he pulls through and that everything is genuinely okay xxxxx


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

All of us have got everything crossed for you.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

All fingers and paws still crossed here xx


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Fingers and paws crossed here for him.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

How is Lucky Bear today ?


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

just popped on to see how lucky bear is today.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

...................ditto


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

............... and ditto!


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

I am hoping that no news is good news


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Poor Lucky!

Really annoys me when vets write dogs off when they are old.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Thanks guys 

I spoke to the vet myself, a different vet at the same practice. She says all the tests were totally fine but one that can indicate kidney issues and/or muscle wastage/weakness, is at the 'high' end. However she says this is 'normal' in older dogs...

She says they don't feel they need to do a scan or any follow up  She made the comforting (NOT) statement 'He's not in kidney failure'  and when I pushed more as to what *we* can do to help, she then said all she could suggest is a diet that would make his kidneys work less. So I'm busy researching that now.

I've advised my brother to take LB to another vet for a second opinion. Also a wonderfully kind woman on another forum who is a former vet nurse has been really great and sent me links to some products that should help.

To say we are bemused, is an understatement


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

oh crikey. 
so, sort of good news  well, better than first thought. 

my god, and to think what situation you could have been in if you'd have took the first vets advice. :nonod:

good idea to get a 2nd opinion. lets hope a different vets can offer some better advice and a bit more empathy.

hope things improve soon for all of you.


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Oh hun just caught up with this thread not been on here much recently as struggling with our lumpkins problems.

I really hope everything continues to improve with lucky and that you never have to see that vet again!!


----------



## BOOGNME (May 13, 2014)

Am so sorry to hear this it pains me when people are hurting over their beloved pet as I've been there
I hope Lucky pulls through my thoughts and prayers are with you all


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

So are they actually bothering to do anything for him? I'd be off to another vets for a second opinion for sure, they've done nothing but mess around and now they're simply telling you he's not in kidney failure? That's helpful!

How's Lucky Bear doing in himself now? Has he picked up at at all?


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> I spoke to the vet myself, a different vet at the same practice. She says all the tests were totally fine but one that can indicate kidney issues and/or muscle wastage/weakness, is at the 'high' end. However she says this is 'normal' in older dogs...
> 
> ...


Absolutely disgusting how they have treated you and Lucky.

Personally I would be taking him to another vet this afternoon for a thorough check over.

For how poorly he was over the weekend there has to be a reason and if theres kidney problems you will want a definite answer not a 'maybe' :nonod:

Sounds like they have done absolutely nothing for him and have changed their tone hugely on his condition.



Hope you and your brother are ok and have the strength to keep fighting for Lucky.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

The vet that said put him to sleep needs reporting the other vet was not very helpful either so I agree with what others have said I would seek a 2nd opinion with a different vet Hope the old lad is feeling a bit better in himself though


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I think your advice to your brother is spot on OBAYL and I can't imagine what he must be going through. I am utterly appalled by the treatment of Lucky and that you have no apology. If it wasn't for you and your brother questioning well... There might be people out there who would believe this ar$e and would have their dog PTS. 

Massive hugs to you and I hope you find a better surgery soon. We switched after a vet told us to give our late cat an aspirin. They are round the corner from our house and we did register Molly with them when we first got her but I found myself googling everything they did. We are with the same vet as Dimwit and our trainer too and much happier.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Any urine tests done? You can't be 100% sure without some pee, ideally.


----------



## blitzens mum (Jul 15, 2012)

MollySmith said:


> I think your advice to your brother is spot on OBAYL and I can't imagine what he must be going through. I am utterly appalled by the treatment of Lucky and that you have no apology. If it wasn't for you and your brother questioning well... There might be people out there who would believe this ar$e and would have their dog PTS.
> 
> Massive hugs to you and I hope you find a better surgery soon. We switched after a vet told us to give our late cat an aspirin. They are round the corner from our house and we did register Molly with them when we first got her but I found myself googling everything they did. We are with the same vet as Dimwit and our trainer too and much happier.


thats the sad thing, if i had been told something like that i probably would have had my dog pts there and then


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Shoshannah said:


> Any urine tests done? You can't be 100% sure without some pee, ideally.


Thank you that is a great point - no, they have not done a urine test.

I have told my brother that I want us to get a second opinion. Lucky Bear is his dog so ultimately it's his choice but my goodness, you can bet I'm putting the pressure on! I'm pretty sure we will be seeing another vet and am pushing for it to be asap.

I don't understand what has happened with the vet this week, I can't pretend I do. Perhaps one of the most disconcerting aspects of the whole thing is that a lot of people round here swear by this vet 

He also told my brother (just found this out!) that EVEN IF he was right and LB had a tumour, he wouldn't treat it because apparently it would be cruel to do so. I do agree that an operation would be out of the question but surely some older dogs with cancer get treatment 

Thank you so much for your continued interest, support and kind wishes - please know it has really helped me!


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm really shocked by this vet, had my own vet taken this attitude I wouldn't have had the 7 wonderful extra months with Dodgem. 

It was worth every penny and every minute to treat him. Treating him gave him walks in all his favourite places.

Good luck lucky Bear get better soon.


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> Thank you that is a great point - no, they have not done a urine test.
> 
> I have told my brother that I want us to get a second opinion. Lucky Bear is his dog so ultimately it's his choice but my goodness, you can bet I'm putting the pressure on! I'm pretty sure we will be seeing another vet and am pushing for it to be asap.
> 
> ...


I've found that practice vets (as opposed to specialists) don't tend to know much about treatment for things like cancer...

My cat has lymphoma with tumours in her intestines and spleen, my vet referred me to the specialist more to confirm the diagnosis than to treat it, didn't know anything about treatment options or outcomes. They didn't know much about the drugs she ended up on or how they would affect her and were quite surprised by both the fact that she was being treated and how well she's done on it.

I'm not criticising my vet because they didn't know, so referred me to someone who did...as it turns out it's treatable with very non-invasive chemotherapy (two tablets every two weeks, a steroid every second day and blood tests every 3 months to check white blood cells).

My cat has been in partial remission for 3 years and is perfectly happy with no side effects that matter to her. (Her fur's a paler colour, lol) without the referral to the oncologist she would have been put to sleep a few months after she became ill.

So yes I think often nothing is done for tumours when sometimes the treatment is possible and doesn't diminish quality of life.

Obviously that's not always the case and treatment would be unfair, but I don't think general small practice vets are aware that sometimes treatment would be a possibility.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> I spoke to the vet myself, a different vet at the same practice. She says all the tests were totally fine but one that can indicate kidney issues and/or muscle wastage/weakness, is at the 'high' end. However she says this is 'normal' in older dogs...
> 
> ...


Glad that for the most part LBs tests seem OK. Just a thought but have they done a full urinalysis, often that's a lot more sensitive and shows up things before and more then the blood tests sometimes as to what might be going on and the extent.

Diet can help considerably with dogs with reduced kidney function so its well worth looking into too.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Glad that for the most part LBs tests seem OK. Just a thought but have they done a full urinalysis, often that's a lot more sensitive and shows up things before and more then the blood tests sometimes as to what might be going on and the extent.
> 
> Diet can help considerably with dogs with reduced kidney function so its well worth looking into too.


Thanks SDH, no they have not done a single urine test.

I am researching diet at the moment and am BEGGING my brother to agree to a second opinion.

It's a slightly fraught situation because LB is my brother's dog; I'm pushing as hard as I possibly can and am certainly relaying to him all the kind suggestions and advice you have all offered! x


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

tabulahrasa said:


> I've found that practice vets (as opposed to specialists) don't tend to know much about treatment for things like cancer...
> 
> My cat has lymphoma with tumours in her intestines and spleen, my vet referred me to the specialist more to confirm the diagnosis than to treat it, didn't know anything about treatment options or outcomes. They didn't know much about the drugs she ended up on or how they would affect her and were quite surprised by both the fact that she was being treated and how well she's done on it.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this - very interesting indeed!

I'm glad your cat is doing OK on the treatment


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> Thank you for this - very interesting indeed!
> 
> I'm glad your cat is doing OK on the treatment


Between her and Brock I'm pretty sure I pay for most of the vets' in Scotland's holidays, lol, but I've been really pleasantly surprised by how well she does...it's not cured, but even if she went downhill now an extra 3 years of a happy life is amazing really.

Of course not every tumour is treatable or has treatment that you'd want to put a pet through, but, I'd always get the opinion of a specialist about it purely because they (obviously) are completely up to date with what is available.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I hope LB is feeling better today. I have to agree with the second opinion though.
Whilst I agree that treating tumors isnt always in an animals best interest for a vet to suggest a dog is PTS for a suspected cancer, esp after a rapid deteriation with no previous signs? I wouldnt trust them as far as I could throw them!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

And even when there is a tumour that is not treatable there are still medications that can help improve quality of life. Mabel my last rottie had osteosarcoma of the rib that had collapsed part of her lung by the time it was diagnosed. Given where the tumour was we opted not to do anything invasive (particularly as she hated vets) but simple diuretics, pain relief and steroids at times kept her going for several months still enjoying walks etc.


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

I hope LB is feeling happier today.Also think a second opinion is good.


----------



## BOOGNME (May 13, 2014)

Hi 
I hope luckybear is feeling better today and you and your family are all ok
In my thoughts x


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hope lucky is bit better today


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

How is Lucky Bear today


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Hope Lucky is doing a bit better a few days on - Is he eating / drinking again now?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> He also told my brother (just found this out!) that EVEN IF he was right and LB had a tumour, he wouldn't treat it because apparently it would be cruel to do so. I do agree that an operation would be out of the question but surely some older dogs with cancer get treatment


mmmmm sitting on the fence a bit here OBAYL

I am not in any way condoning that the vet didn't order any test etc BUT I can honestly say hand on heart if Ben had been diagnosed with a cancer at 13, I certainly wouldn't have thought it was fair to put him through treatment for it - yes, make them comfortable for their remaining days (if possible) but not to try to extend life at that stage I'm afraid ....


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Lilylass said:


> mmmmm sitting on the fence a bit here OBAYL
> 
> I am not in any way condoning that the vet didn't order any test etc BUT I can honestly say hand on heart if Ben had been diagnosed with a cancer at 13, I certainly wouldn't have thought it was fair to put him through treatment for it - yes, make them comfortable for their remaining days (if possible) but not to try to extend life at that stage I'm afraid ....


We wouldn't have let LB undergo anything invasive or anything like that. But to me, for a vet to insist there is a tumour without the relevant tests, and to be happy to just let the dog presumably wither and die, possibly ignoring drugs which could ease any discomfort......that can't be right.

Thanks everyone 

MILLIEPOOCHIE - thank you, yes Lucky Bear continues to eat and drink well 

I drove my brother mad yesterday and he has now booked an appointment with another vet who a friend has highly recommended. The first available appointment is Monday morning, and he has requested all the history and test results from the current vet.

Thanks again so much to you all for your good wishes x


----------



## agrumpycow (Dec 14, 2010)

Lilylass said:


> mmmmm sitting on the fence a bit here OBAYL
> 
> I am not in any way condoning that the vet didn't order any test etc BUT I can honestly say hand on heart if Ben had been diagnosed with a cancer at 13, I certainly wouldn't have thought it was fair to put him through treatment for it - yes, make them comfortable for their remaining days (if possible) but not to try to extend life at that stage I'm afraid ....


I suppose it depends where the cancer is. Toby had treatment for skin cancer until the end, as well as pain relief, etc. but treatment for that is very un-invasive compared to internal tumours.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Lilylass said:


> I certainly wouldn't have thought it was fair to put him through treatment for it - yes, make them comfortable for their remaining days (if possible) but not to try to extend life at that stage I'm afraid ....





Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> We wouldn't have let LB undergo anything invasive or anything like that. But to me, for a vet to insist there is a tumour without the relevant tests, and to be happy to just let the dog presumably wither and die, possibly ignoring drugs which could ease any discomfort......that can't be right.


I believe that's what I said


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> We wouldn't have let LB undergo anything invasive or anything like that. But to me, for a vet to insist there is a tumour without the relevant tests, and to be happy to just let the dog presumably wither and die, possibly ignoring drugs which could ease any discomfort......that can't be right.


Very sensible... when I lost my cat Patrick I wish I had stopped treatment alot sooner TBH, it was just the not knowing for sure gave me false hope.
But there are so many other issues that can be ruled out just by simple blood or urine tests rather then just assuming a dog cant be helped coz its old.

Glad to here LB is feeling better. I hope you get to the bottom of it!


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Good news that you have an appointment with a different vet Hopefully he will do a urine test too and you can get to the bottom of the problem I wish you all the best and fingers crossed Lucky Bear has a few more years yet


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Glad LB is still comfortable and is eating and drinking well OBAYL. Always a worrying sign when they don't want to eat or particularly drink so that's a good sign. Hope this new vet does get to the bottom of the problems. I agree invasive tests are a lot to put them through in older age, but the most basic of tests like the temperature and some blood tests are not invasive and if done straight away as they should have been it wouldn't have gone amiss to try and immediately find some answers.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2014)

Good luck with the treatment! I am so happy that you have hope now and your dog might have still a few happy years ahead.


----------



## BOOGNME (May 13, 2014)

Best wishes to you and your family and of course LuckyBear good luck with treatment 
You are still in my thoughts x


----------

